
How to Charge for Zoom Meetings? - felix1996
Back to back zoom meetings every day, How can i charge for my next meeting.
======
codegeek
You can use any Learning management System (LMS) that integrates with zoom. It
could be as simple as a WordPress site/plugin to something more advanced.

Disclaimer: I am in this business where we provide customized learning
platforms. If you want some advice, feel free to reach out.

------
bcarew
Yeah definitely via Eventbrite is an option.

We run a membership for Freelancers, Founders and Flexible workers and then
use Zoom for our events.

WeCoffee.io

Happy to talk through how.

------
jimkleiber
I think zmurl.com allows for this. Or you could use Eventbrite. Or Acuity
Scheduling, where I think you connect it through Zapier

